# Should mods have two ID's?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I know myself and probably a number of other, would like to be able to use the ignore function on a moderator user but that's not allowed and I can understand why. And I also agree that moderators shouldn't be treated like 2nd class users and have to censor their own comments, they have the freedom to post response just like anyone else within the boards guidelines. 

What I'l like to recommend is that moderators use two different ID's on the site, one for their official usage and the other for posting their own opinion on threads. By not allowing a regular user to add a moderator to their ignore list just causes some ill will when you have to see their responses which you may totally disagree with and wouldn't see if they were on the ignore. 

Just a thought.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

How hard is it to look past their post(s) and move onto the next? It would be too much to keep up with. Plus they would most likely never get to post on a personal ID. They would be in MOD mode all the time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Our policy is that we don't allow staff members to have multiple logins.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Our policy is that we don't allow staff members to have multiple logins.


I don't have a problem with this policy, nor do I have the desire to block any of the mods as the OP does...

But, for the sake of argument, Chris, the next question that occurs to me would be whether there is some way for a mod to mark a message "unignorable"...

In other words, a method which would allow users to block mods who they care not to read "regular" posts, but would allow the same mod to create PMs or posts which superceded the users "ignore" flag - for those special occasions when the mod has a message which really needs to get out there?


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Why does this feel like high school. If you don't want to read someone's post just don't read it. Get a little moxie, it's not that tough.

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been on a couple of boards (non-DBS) with "hidden moderators". Not a good idea. They generally sweep in making grand announcements closing threads or deleting/editing posts without anyone knowing the personality behind that decision. With open moderated boards at least you can tell how the mods are thinking from their other posts. On the hidden moderator boards I respect the mods because it is their board ... the most I can do is appreciate a decision they make. I don't get to respect them for what they post since all they (apparently) do is mod.

Overall, I prefer the open system.


----------



## budeone (Aug 19, 2007)

James Long said:


> I've been on a couple of boards (non-DBS) with "hidden moderators". Not a good idea. They generally sweep in making grand announcements closing threads or deleting/editing posts without anyone knowing the personality behind that decision. With open moderated boards at least you can tell how the mods are thinking from their other posts. On the hidden moderator boards I respect the mods because it is their board ... the most I can do is appreciate a decision they make. I don't get to respect them for what they post since all they (apparently) do is mod.
> 
> Overall, I prefer the open system.


Could not have said it any better.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would point to open system have to left a notice to deleted posts what we don't see here.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm on a couple of scuba diving boards that allow the Mods to have "Sock Puppets' which I think can cause problems if the Sock Puppet posts something somewhat baiting and you respond then the real mod will jump on you for your response.

I like DBS'S Mod policy.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Nothing wrong with DBS's mod system, they do a good job. Mods are what keep the board running. If you don't like how the site is being run then maybe its time to find a different site?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

never needed to use the ignore button here.. one or two times I would have liked the ban on tho


----------



## budeone (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice set up houskamp


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

Everyone has a right to their own opinion. If a person can't take it then they shouldn't dish it (no pun intended)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Since Chris has stated the policy and the thread really can't go much further (at least on the topic of allowing mods a second ID ... something no user is permitted) perhaps we should just say "thanks for the suggestion" and move on.

Good night!


----------

